# Gimp: The user manual is not installed locally

## fbcyborg

Salve gente, 

ho un problema con Gimp.

Nonostante io abbia installato gimp-help quando vado in Edit->Preferences->Help system->User Manual: mi dice sempre The user manual is not installed locally.

Eppure ho compilato gimp con la USE flag "doc" abilitata.

Quale potrebbe essere il problema?

----------

## cloc3

prova a usare strace, per capire qual è il file che viene cercato.

non sarà facile, perché avrai un output lunghissimo, ma con un po' di pazienza e qualche filtro, dovresti riuscire a vedere qualcosa.

----------

## devilheart

hai installato app-doc/gimp-help?

----------

## fbcyborg

Eh sì eh!  :Smile: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Quindi non c'è modo di risolvere?

----------

## mack1

Ciao fbcyborg, anche io ho il tuo stesso problema  :Rolling Eyes:  .....però ho sempre trovato più utile, rispetto alla doc ufficiale, cercare esempi pratici di utilizzo di gimp..... miei gusti  :Wink:  .....comunque, se ti può essere utile, qui trovi una serie di video tutorial sull'uso di gimp:

http://www.photo-university.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=3&start=0

Ciao

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie, 

in effetti concordo con te. Oramai era diventata più una cosa di principio.

Comunque grazie per il link. Messo subito tra i preferiti.  :Smile: 

----------

